
What React Does (and Doesn't Do) - skellertor
https://daveceddia.com/what-react-does/
======
skellertor
This quote made me chuckle. "If a tree falls in the forest and that tree
didn’t call setState… well, as far as React is concerned that tree is still
standing". I like the clarification on what exactly react is doing, versus
what some might think it is doing.

